# UK - LT on May 2016 by bike



## User (16 Oct 2016)




----------



## steveindenmark (16 Oct 2016)

Thanks for the write up and photos. It gets me in the mood for next years planning.

I have some questions about Apidura gear. I have the rear rack bag which I think is great and am now thinking of getting the rest of the ensemble for Christmas. The bag that sits on the crossbar is said not be waterproof. Did you test this to find out.?

I will also be getting the front bar bag. Did it work OK for you?

I am drawn to the pack under the crossbar. Is it an extra battery pack and if it is, did you have to untape it every night to charge it?

I'm sorry for the lack of punctuation but I got a new PC from Germany yesterday and cant find anything on here. Putting the Z key where the Y key should be is driving me nuts.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (16 Oct 2016)

That is a great read.


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Oct 2016)

Fab! You've a gift for words ..,,


----------



## Pat "5mph" (16 Oct 2016)

Great write up @User21629, really enjoyed reading it.
When are you and Garmin getting engaged?


----------



## uphillstruggler (18 Oct 2016)

great write up and fantastic photos.

I love the differences in architecture across Europe - from simple things like electricity pylons to houses and stations.

thanks for taking the time to write this up.


----------

